# Elk Hunt in the Avintaquin area



## roester (Oct 1, 2012)

Brother and I just drew an Elk tag for the Avintaquin area early November. First time in this area. Went and did some scouting a couple of weeks ago. Very concerned about the weather during the month of November and its access points.We came in off of Hyw 40. Is it better to come in from the Southern part near Price, Ut? Also can anyone give me any information about a RV park or a camp ground that is open during that time of year? Any information about the area would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Justym21 (Oct 15, 2012)

I decided to post a reply because I hate asking honest questions on forums and feeling like everyone doesn't care. 

I too have a tag on the Avintaquin this year. I am hunting the antlerless from the 31st to the 8th. I prefer to access the south side. You can head up 191 which allows you to access the south road/boundary of the unit, or there are a few roads off right hand fork just past soldier summit. These may be a little harder to access if there is snow on the ground. 

I believe that there are some RV parks in Duchesne which may be a good bet. This will allow you to shoot down either 191 or 40. I am heading out of Springville and I can be at the south part of the unit in about an hour. This is taking Emma park road though which they do not maintain during the winter. 

My brother and I were up in the area just below Strawberry hunting grouse about two weeks ago. I know its the unit next to the Avintaquin but we saw a ton of hunters everywhere! I do not know how much the Avintaquin has been pressured though. 

Hope this helps


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Justym21 said:


> I know its the unit next to the Avintaquin but we saw a ton of hunters everywhere! I do not know how much the Avintaquin has been pressured though.
> 
> Hope this helps


I_N_S_A_N_E pressure! Search back to the recent WOW post by Tak in the big game forum.

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=45201

Its moderately crazy how many permits they gave out for this unit. My boy has the late late Dec hunt... I fear most elk will be long gone into the indian rez by that point.

I saw a gate on the right fork of the white river, dont know if / when they ever lock it... but if its locked, there wont be any large vehicle access from that point.

-DallanC


----------



## Justym21 (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for the info DallanC. Its crazy how some areas appear to be crawling with hunters while others are not. My good friend took some neighborhood boys (The boys mom is fighting Cancer) for spike up Payson. He said that it was almost a ghost town up there. They spent most of the weekend chasing around a small group of spikes. Only hunters he said he came across where stuck on the roads glassing some of the deep dark canyons up by Nebo. Lets hope from some more rain to get the weekend warriors to stay home for the next few weeks.


----------



## Semaj3 (Aug 22, 2011)

I have spent 13 of the last 19 on the Avintaquin. Between the muzzy deer hunt and the cow elk hunt I have seen a total of 7 elk. This is the area where I own ground and have been hunting my whole life. I have no idea where the elk are hiding. I'll be back up on Friday for the whole rifle hunt, I'll let you know if they have come out of hiding by then.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I know where the elk are, they are on the CWMU. That's where they get pushed. I saw 40 cows opening day but they were across the boundary line from me. Then a nice fellow on a wheeler went cruising right above their heads. They ran into the trees and it was the last I saw of them. I hiked over 20 miles in 3 days and didn't see another elk. Done!


----------



## Semaj3 (Aug 22, 2011)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> I know where the elk are, they are on the CWMU. That's where they get pushed. I saw 40 cows opening day but they were across the boundary line from me. Then a nice fellow on a wheeler went cruising right above their heads. They ran into the trees and it was the last I saw of them. I hiked over 20 miles in 3 days and didn't see another elk. Done!


I seen a few herds down on the CWMU side during the muzzy hunt.


----------



## roester (Oct 1, 2012)

To all who posted, thanks. Were going to try and head up this weekend again. Been really looking over the maps and going to take a look at these areas. Also going to try and locate a couple of the RV parks, thanks again. I really appreciate the information.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Why do you need an RV park? There are places basically right on hwy 191 where you can camp, if that works for you. There is big turnout just east of the Argyle turnoff right on the asphalt, there is a big parking area just a few hundred yards on the Argyle road and the camp ground just 1/4 mile or so on the Avintaquin road.


----------



## Warthawg_FXR (Sep 26, 2012)

So how did your hunt turn out? we were all over that area ....... we heard a guy seen 6 elk crossing onto the CWMU and that is about as close as we came during the 5 days of hunting.

I still haven't figured out how you can rifle hunt before the Muzzy season. If you have a Buck rifle tag and a cow elk tag for the same area. You can kill your cow with a rifle during the buck hunt.


----------



## 73elkhunter (Mar 1, 2012)

We have started seeing elk up there in the oilfield areas started about a week ago. Cows and Bulls


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Oooo 1 week till my boys hunt starts! I am not sure who is more excited, me or him 


-DallanC


----------

